

Ukranian 'Killer' Dolphins Escape Naval Training Base In Search Of Love - itsybaev
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/12/ukraine-navy-killer-dolphins-escape-lovesick_n_2862644.html

======
itsybaev
What the hell do they still train 'war' dolphins???

